# Brigitte engerer, 1952-2012



## itywltmt

The Tunisia-born French pianist died last weekend. Trained in the USSR, she made several worthwhile recordings, including an all-Mussorgsky that I cherish.

More here on Jessica's Blog:

http://jessicamusic.blogspot.ca/2012/06/brigitte-engerer-1952-2012.html


----------

